# What do you like on your Toast?



## Toaster (Oct 13, 2008)

Olive Oil.


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

Butter.... sometimes with a side of honey.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Grape jam, strawberry but not apricot as that is just wrong.


----------



## Blazedup (Sep 3, 2008)

jamamma:tu


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Butter if I'm dipping in my egg yolks. Apple butter if not.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

What a brilliant thread. You must be proud.


----------



## RobustoG (Oct 28, 2007)

Peanut butter and bacon! :chk


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Why is this cluttering up the general cigar section?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I like cigars on mine. :r


----------



## apython (Jan 19, 2007)

Bacon, eggs, and cheese.


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

I've been trying to be positive, but I'm beginning to think this could be where this entire forum is headed....


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

A good sense of humor, maybe some sentimentality.





Or are you talking about breakfast?


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

BarneysFunGirl's Apple Butter or Blackberry Jam.....dang...gotta go do dat


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Meat.


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

duckmanco said:


> I've been trying to be positive, but I'm beginning to think this could be where this entire forum is headed....


I think I agree and it doesn't look good.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

duckmanco said:


> I've been trying to be positive, but I'm beginning to think this could be where this entire forum is headed....





gary106334 said:


> I think I agree and it doesn't look good.


I think what you are seeing is a result of no mods at this time. Paul and Jon do not have time to spend here 24 hours a day moving posts around to their proper sections. I am sure that once new mods are in place that things will return to some something resembling normalcy. :2


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

madurolover said:


> I think what you are seeing is a result of no mods at this time. Paul and Jon do not have time to spend here 24 hours a day moving posts around to their proper sections. I am sure that once new mods are in place that things will return to some something resembling normalcy. :2


Certainly hope so.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Salted butter and sometimes jam or marmalade


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

duckmanco said:


> I've been trying to be positive, but I'm beginning to think this could be where this entire forum is headed....


Really, it bothers you that much. A few dumb posts in the wrong section; posts that can be easily ignored or moved. Oh horror of horrors, CS is starting to get a few stupid posts. The end is near.

There are worse things. Everyone needs to calm down.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Apple Butter mmmmmmmm


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

Scotch, what else?

In fact forget the toast.....wait..what....what was the question again?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

A little hemlock... try it sometime!


----------



## Toaster (Oct 13, 2008)

I guess my toast needs to grow up. Well, that's is what the mod's say, lol. 

Amazing to see what types of items people love on there toast, a light toast breakfast with a nice cigar can hit the spot at times.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Toaster said:


> I guess my toast needs to grow up. Well, that's is what the mod's say, lol.
> 
> Amazing to see what types of items people love on there toast, a light toast breakfast with a nice cigar can hit the spot at times.


:r I don't think the toast post was your problem. :2


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

You know what else is good on toast? SOS!


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Darrell said:


> You know what else is good on toast? SOS!


MMMM SOS... Now that is some good stuff if it made right!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Nabinger16 said:


> MMMM SOS... Now that is some good stuff if it made right!


It's really good when you are on a bivouac and have eaten MRE's for a week. It doesn't even matter that it is green. :r


----------



## Toaster (Oct 13, 2008)

call me a toast aficionado


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Cigar Snobs must be slow.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I like mine plain!!


----------



## TonySmith (Apr 25, 2007)

If you're serious, apple jelly and butter. 
If not, something tuna flavored :dr


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

TonySmith said:


> If you're serious, apple jelly and butter.
> If not, something tuna flavored :dr


Apple butter on toast? Never tried that, but Apple butter on biscuits!!!! :dr


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

Apple Butter FTW


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

May leave this one open a while longer as I like toast and am actually kind of interested in what others put on it. :r


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Whipped cottage cheese with some cinnamon or hummus (usually for lunch, not b-fast).


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

scottw said:


> Whipped cottage cheese with some cinnamon or hummus (usually for lunch, not b-fast).


May have to close it after this one bro. u

:r


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

madurolover said:


> May have to close it after this one bro. u
> 
> :r


It's good, I promise! I can see how it might be a bit fartsy though.

OK, I like my toast with butta and jamz!

Better:chk:chk:chk:r:r


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

scottw said:


> It's good, I promise! I can see how it might be a bit fartsy though.
> 
> OK, I like my toast with butta and jamz!
> 
> Better:chk:chk:chk:r:r


:tu

When I was a kid (shut up Darrell) we used to put butter and brown sugar on our toast and biscuits. :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

madurolover said:


> When I was a kid, *dinosaurs roamed the earth* (shut up Darrell) we used to put butter and brown sugar on our toast and biscuits. :dr :dr :dr


Huh?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Huh?


:fu :r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

madurolover said:


> :fu :r


Love ya buddy. :r


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm completely lost as to the problem with this? What double entendre am I missing?

and why did toaster get dinged and banned?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

For starting other very immature threads.

Moving this to the food forum.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

rx2010 said:


> I'm completely lost as to the problem with this? What double entendre am I missing?
> 
> and why did toaster get dinged and banned?


It was for a completely different thread which was also deleted.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

ahhh, ok

I looked and looked to no avail, that would be why


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> For starting other very immature threads.
> 
> Moving this to the food forum.


But what do you like on your toast?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

madurolover said:


> But what do you like on your toast?


Grape or apple jelly, apple butter, butter and sometimes peanut butter.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I like butter, grape/strawberry jellies/jams, apply butter

and I don't know if I've seen this yet NUTELLA!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

butter, maybe some jam here and their, egg yoks. Some other yummy ideas in here as well to try.

I like toast!


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Let me preface this by saying I'm a *******. Despite that I like Orange Marmalade on my toast. This shocks my wife and kids.


----------

